# Police Officer helps homeless family



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2014)

Since I haven't seen too much "good" light shown on our police officers, I wanted to share this.  I've said it many times, but there are good, and bad in all walks of life, but it sure seems the media is hooked on sharing mostly the bad, probably because there is more (sick) interest in it.  Seems like folks would rather gripe then praise the wonderful things happening in the world.  I'm not saying ignore the bad, but seems it could tell the whole story instead of just part:


----------



## 911 (Nov 20, 2014)

What? A kind and decent policeman? Are you sure that you're not making this up?


----------



## AprilT (Nov 20, 2014)

911, Of course you are being facetious because you and I both know there as many great officers out there who would bend over backwards to help someone in need as there are those negligent ones who are just collecting a check and or just out there causing havoc.  It's nice to see when something nice is done the goods ones get some recognition too.  Doesn't mean we should stay silent on either end.

Kudos to Officer Alex for being a stand up human being.


----------



## AprilT (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2014)

not my style to make something like that up.  I can't say the article is true, who knows nowadays, but I feel it is true, and I do know these kind of heros DO exist  and we need to hear more of these things in the news, much more.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 20, 2014)

I believe it to be true Denise because that is what decent people do. They also rescue lost dogs and help get cats down out of trees and much more. We need to keep reminding ourselves that people who only believe bad things are seeing just a small portion of the real world in which we live every day.

 Curse this automatic speller that second guesses what I am trying to say and makes my sentences idiotic with respect to meaning.


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I believe it to be true Denise because that is what decent people do. They also rescue lost dogs and help get cats down out of trees and much more. We need to keep reminding ourselves that people who only believe bad things are seeing just a small portion of the real world in which we live every day.
> 
> Curse this automatic speller that second guesses what I am trying to say and makes my sentences idiotic with respect to meaning.



Oh, your puter has that on it?  Is that like auto-complete or something?  You should be able to disable that if you want to.  Not sure though, anyway, your message came through fine I think, and right on


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2014)

We had a local story, about a City police officer taking a homeless man into a store and buying him a pair of shoes. socks etc.  Good people are of every stripe!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh I think I read that one too  Loved it


----------



## oakapple (Nov 21, 2014)

My son-in-law is a police officer, and has helped numerous distressed people, and has many 'commendations' for doing so.There are the 'gung ho' types of course, but not all policeman are just out to arrest on any pretext/ or be violent or corrupt, most want to do a good job, and some are marvellous.


----------

